# Spraying for Anthracnose prevention and Tar Spot on Noray Maple



## Jonsered71 (Mar 8, 2012)

Any advice or opinions would be much appreciated! I have a customer who has 7 mid-sized (40-50 year old) Norway maples. The trees have a severe case of tar spot and after sending samples to the Maine Insect and Disease Lab, they also appear to have anthracnose as well. (Last year I pruned out deadwood, raked up infected leaves, cleaned pruning tools with solution, and fertilized.. Who has used the spray before?. Experience, results, how many years to get results, costs, health etc. I read that fungicide containing mancozeb (e.g. Manzate 200, Dithane M-45) is the best answer. What would be the best solution based on what you guys have had for experience? 
Thanks!


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 8, 2012)

Copper Hydroxide - Kocide @ 3x treatments on 2 week intervals beginning w/ bud break could give combined control of both issues. Otherwise Banner Maxx for the anthracnose and Dithane for the spot are very popular and effective choices.


----------



## Jonsered71 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you very much. Has anyone else had experience with these fungicides? What is the approximate cost when using the appropriate dose?


----------

